# which polisher? just found this on ebay



## bagpuss (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been thinking of buying a polisher for some time and although it would not get alot of use i would like to remove the swirl marks from my car. I found this on ebay could i have your feedback please. secondly could you recomend what make to buy if this is rubbish, and what would be the best product to use with the polisher?

Cheers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIO...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2a26b1e029


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

"No other machine can match the value, reliability and features of the Brohn Black Ice machine. "

Then they sell Carnuba wax marked as polish.


Get a das-6 pro in the group buy.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Exotica said:


> "No other machine can match the value, reliability and features of the Brohn Black Ice machine. "
> 
> Then they sell Carnuba wax marked as polish.
> 
> Get a das-6 pro in the group buy.


Most manufacturers do this though because joe public doesn't understand the difference.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Most manufacturers do this though because joe public doesn't understand the difference.


But coming from an expert write up I would assume they would point that out.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

wax as polish says it all


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I take it you wouldn't buy anything from meguiars or autoglym then


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I take it you wouldn't buy anything from meguiars or autoglym then


i dont use megs but i never noticed autoglym say super resin polish wax
or hd wax polish have you?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Radiant wax is from autoglym and is sold as SRP to joe public.


----------



## bagpuss (Dec 3, 2012)

Well thanks all, sounds like a big NO NO. I must admit it did sound a bit doggy hence the question. I am new to this and as there are so many polishers out there its a bit of a mine field for me. Like i said it would not get alot of use so if i buy a polisher did not want to spend £100s


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Buy a silverline from amazon for £40 ish delivered. Linky


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This comment made me laugh, he's talking about his competitors:

"They often *only supply* you with *one sponge* of each consistency, and yet every single *professional* detailer will tell you that you need *one for application* and *one for removal*. It stands to reason".

:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol that was some write up man,few contradictions though,on one pape they say don't go higher than 3000rpm then on the next page they say their pads will be spinning at 6000 ! What's all that about ?


----------

